# puppy guessing time :)



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Want to guess how many puppies there are? The Queen Yacker was the Queen of guessing last time and was on the money. I'll bet she can do it again  Kimberly, what do you think? Anyone is welcome to jump in  The vet says we'll have puppies later this week. Now we'll see what Bandit has to say about that.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Five?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess 3 (2-boys and 1-girl)


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I can only see three, but I'll guess four


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I think I see 3 little heads, but 4 spines?? I don't know....4!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I will guess 3~ two boys and a girl!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmm. I see 5 spines but only 4 heads... hmmm I guess 5. 3 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I will guess 3~ two boys and a girl!


Hey you guys, I want a really beautiful show GIRL in the litter and would like more than one to choose from LOL Ha, as if I have a say in it.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I am going to say 3 maybe 4.
Wishing good vibes and smooth, safe delivery.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isn't 3 bandit's number? I will go with 3 and all girls for you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

4


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll guess 5. I also see four heads and 5 spines. I'll guess 1 boy four girls. Someone has to be due for girls ny now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm guessing 4.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Hmmm.... 5 -- 3 girls (one show quality) and 2 boys


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm betting on 4--2 boys and 2 girls--all beautiful, of coarse!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to guess four. Good luck with the delivery!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I guess five - three boys, two girls.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm guessing 4,but with so many spines going here and there,I'm probably wrong,and there's 5-----but I'll stick with 4! I think 3 girls 1 boy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori says, "Girls rule, boys drool!" So we're guessing Mama Bandit will have 3 beautiful girls :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Tori says, "Girls rule, boys drool!" So we're guessing Mama Bandit will have 3 beautiful girls :biggrin1:


LOL I knew Tori was a smart girl!!
There are 4......we think. We only found 3 at first but then found another head. The things you might think are spines might be legs. Xrays can be as clear as mud.....kind of like sonograms


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*That is so amazing.*

What a cool thing to see. I've never seen anything like it. Nature is soooo amazing.

Yeah I forgot all about that dumb tv show too!

Dogs rule. TV is silly!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

DING, DING, DING,......I guessed four first so I win one puppy, right??????


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

I hope everything goes wonderful for Bandit and you get the show girl you want.
I say 4 - 3 girls one boy.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Jan,
> 
> I hope everything goes wonderful for Bandit and you get the show girl you want.
> I say 4 - 3 girls one boy.


I agree with your guess!!

I just love these riddles  keep them coming!!

Keep us updated  sending hugs to Bandit


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I was going to guess 3 until Jan said 4 so 3 girls 1 boy. There MUST be one extra special girl for you Jan. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's amazing! I'm new to the doggie world and have never seen anything like that before. How can anyone doubt there is a God when we see things like this? I guess 5 and wish you all the best in the delivery! Can't wait to see pics of them all on the outside of Mommy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Here's to four beautiful healthy puppies and an easy, daytime whelping. Hugs to Bandit.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wishes to Bandit for a safe delivery! I can't wait to see the puppies :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Judy A said:


> DING, DING, DING,......I guessed four first so I win one puppy, right??????


Of course!! You get free pictures of puppies <G>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kim I see you're in Cajun country....so is my daughter. We used to live a couple houses down from a '*******' and when he started talking like one it was neat to hear but sure hard to understand!! I love listening to the 'French' there......oh my is that a beautiful mixed language but I doubt the French think so 
I like the way you guys think!! Oh I'm hoping for a beautiful show girl..or two? LOL I don't hope for much, huh?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I was going to guess four,but then you posted the answer.  I hope you get your beautiful show girl or two, can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> That's amazing! I'm new to the doggie world and have never seen anything like that before. How can anyone doubt there is a God when we see things like this? I guess 5 and wish you all the best in the delivery! Can't wait to see pics of them all on the outside of Mommy!


Ann, that's how I felt when we did the sonogram. Wow, to see them move in the tummy is something else and to see their hearts beating! The one still looks like a dragon to me but I'm not great at reading a sonogram. I loved getting that one shot of a puppy face....just amazing! I was in love and in awe.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jan-
When I was pregnant and had my first sonogram I kept asking the doc to explain all the things I was seeing. He said, "Tell people whatever you want, nobody can read these things!" ound: How nice for you that you get to be a part of this wonderful experience! Early congrats to you!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Ann, that's how I felt when we did the sonogram. Wow, to see them move in the tummy is something else and to see their hearts beating! The one still looks like a dragon to me but I'm not great at reading a sonogram. I loved getting that one shot of a puppy face....just amazing! I was in love and in awe.


Maybe that was your little show girl posing from inside the uterus! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-
> When I was pregnant and had my first sonogram I kept asking the doc to explain all the things I was seeing. He said, "Tell people whatever you want, nobody can read these things!" ound: How nice for you that you get to be a part of this wonderful experience! Early congrats to you!


LOL Ann, I like your doctor!! If I read those things I'd tell everyone they were having a boy. I'd see an arm or a leg and get the wrong part. My gf is having a c section 8-8-08 and has had him named for months. Hey, wait a minute......if they can tell women the sex of the baby why can't they do that with the puppies? :suspicious:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay Jan, tell us when her temp drops! I am so excited for you. It's like Christmas in July. You don't know what colors or sex you are going to get.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't that amazing? I'm guessing 4. It's my lucky number. 

hmm...... how about 3 girls and 1 boy ?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> Okay Jan, tell us when her temp drops! I am so excited for you. It's like Christmas in July. You don't know what colors or sex you are going to get.


She went from 100.8 this morning to 99.9. It can still go back up, but if not, we're on puppy watch.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Great! Keep us updated.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan? How's she doing?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Just checking in to see if there is any puppy news??


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

My guess is 5- no idea about the sex- I actuallly count 4 spines, but I am figuing there is one more to the other side.

Safe delivery!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Just checking


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ooooohhh, more puppies to drool over! Jan, I hope her delivery is easy and you get the show girl(s) you want.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jan? How's she doing?


Bandit's doing good. Her temp is bouncing around and she probably wants to keep us on our toes :biggrin1: I looked at her temperature on the date of delivery with her last litter and it was 99.8. Normally you see the temp go down to 99 or below and it will stay low 24 hours before delivery but she has her own way of doing things. Early this morning she was 99 then went up to 100.3


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you to everyone sending good wishes. :grouphug:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

This waiting game is the most frustrating part of whelping. They like to keep you guessing.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> This waiting game is the most frustrating part of whelping. They like to keep you guessing.


She's having a blast with it. Bandit is totally ruled by her tummy and she knows the last couple of weeks she goes everywhere with us which means restaurants too. I was really stunned that Friday's let us in but we went during a slow time and she was in her stroller. The other places we go to all the time and they're used to her so they don't surprise me but TGIFridays went up a notch on my list  LOL it went up a few notches on Bandit's too


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I went to a dog show with my family last year and afterwards we wanted to go out to eat. It was summertime so I couldn't leave Cooper in the van. We went to Olive Garden. I asked the manager if I could bring him in and they were great about it!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Just checking


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> I went to a dog show with my family last year and afterwards we wanted to go out to eat. It was summertime so I couldn't leave Cooper in the van. We went to Olive Garden. I asked the manager if I could bring him in and they were great about it!


We should start a list about dog friendly places.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Just checking


Her temp is still up. Bandit won't let me just hold my hand on her tummy to feel the babies but I found that if I rub her chest with one hand she'll let me hold my hand on her tummy with the other hand. Wow what a feeling!!! I can feel their whole body turn around and the kicking. There's at least 2 that think it's a speedway in there. I'm having so much fun feeling her tummy that I'm not getting things done around the house. <oops>


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> We should start a list about dog friendly places.


That would be great! I am always interested in learning new places I can take my dogs.


----------

